# emerge world

## fafis

geia sas paidia

ithela na rotiso pos diagrafo ena package apo to world file?? p.x. diegrapsa ta games tou gnome alla an kano emerge -pv world mou deixnei oti thelei na ta ksanakatevasei. pos kano config to world file??

----------

## Logan11

Σύμφωνα με το manual της emerge είναι το αρχείο:

```
/var/lib/portage/world
```

----------

## TemplarKnight

Προφανώς έχει να κάνει με κάποιο dependency. Κάνε post το emerge -pv world

----------

## agorf

Εφόσον τα διέγραψες σωστά (δηλαδή με emerge -C gnome-games), είναι θέμα dependency. Αν, π.χ., έχεις εγκαταστήσει το μεταπακέτο gnome-base/gnome, τότε δικαιολογημένα σου ζητάει να τα ξαναβάλει διότι αυτό εξαρτάται από (δηλαδή "ζητάει") το πακέτο gnome-games. Το αρχείο world (/var/lib/portage/world) κανονικά δε πρέπει να το πειράζεις manually, αλλά μόνο μέσω της εντολής emerge.

----------

